# Aurora Summer Open Competition 2009



## SparkZer00 (Jun 30, 2009)

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/aurorasummer2009/

In Aurora Colorado, on July 18th, the title competition will be held in the community college of Aurora student center.

The following events will be held:

2-5
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
Megaminx
Square-1
4x4 BLD
5x5 BLD

Please come to this comp, as only 17 people are registered to compete thus far.

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/aurorasummer2009/ <--Register Here!


----------



## pjk (Jun 30, 2009)

I bet we'll get close to a normal turnout for it.

Also, there will most likely be time for extra events, so bring all your puzzles.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

YEAH! AURORA!!! Let's do this!!!!! Can't wait. See you all there (I've been to lazy to register so far, but I WILL be there)!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jun 30, 2009)

I MIGHT go to this comp.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, a lot of comps registered for the weekend of the 18th!


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2009)

2009 Jul 18-19 Brasília Open 2009 
2009 Jul 18 New Zealand Champs 2009 2009 
Jul 18-19 Hong Kong Open 2009 
2009 Jul 18 Aurora Summer 2009 
*2009 Jul 18 JRCA Kansai Summer 2009 
Jul 17-19 Czech Open 2009 *
*2009 Jul 11-12 UK Masters 2009 *

I have an inkling that the WR may be broken on that weekend, or the one before it.

EDIT: Owait, is Nakaji attending JRCA?


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2009 Jul 18-19 Brasília Open 2009
> 2009 Jul 18 New Zealand Champs 2009 2009
> Jul 18-19 Hong Kong Open 2009
> 2009 Jul 18 Aurora Summer 2009
> ...



which WR?

@Phillip- You Should come!


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2009)

3x3 average......


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2009)

Breandan Vallance is signed up for both UK Masters and Czech Open..

'nuf said.


----------



## Me (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm most likely going to this comp, its an easy day's drive away, love Colorado, can't wait.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Me said:


> I'm most likely going to this comp, its an easy day's drive away, love Colorado, can't wait.



You mean I get to meet Thrawst? Cool.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL, I would preregester if I were you (I already have ) so you can SAVE $2!!!
I'm going to get close to last unfortunately  only averaging 27... unless my brother comes XD


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm coming, hoping to at least get to the Finals, probably not going to happen, 21 second avg, trying to get down 2 seconds in 19 days....


----------



## Gparker (Jun 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2009 Jul 18-19 Brasília Open 2009
> 2009 Jul 18 New Zealand Champs 2009 2009
> Jul 18-19 Hong Kong Open 2009
> 2009 Jul 18 Aurora Summer 2009
> ...



You may want to highlight NZ champs  Dont forget youll be there


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> LOL, I would preregester if I were you (I already have ) so you can SAVE $2!!!
> I'm going to get close to last unfortunately  only averaging 27... unless my brother comes XD



Yeah, I probably should preregister. I need to get faster too. I must beat Anthony (Sparkzer00) in a race this time!


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 30, 2009)

lol the top 24 3x3 cubers advance to the final- so far there will only be a 3x3 final because there's 17 people, no first round xD lol



JTW2007 said:


> Yeah, I probably should preregister. I need to get faster too. I must beat Anthony (Sparkzer00) in a race this time!



I'm ready


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I probably should preregister. I need to get faster too. I must beat Anthony (Sparkzer00) in a race this time!
> ...



It's on...


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



It's on like donkey kong


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > SparkZer00 said:
> ...



You'd better be afraid. I learned a whole two new algs in preparation for the competition!


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got to see this... 
I'm going to be the person who was like Jackson last year...
LOL epic pops...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> LOL epic pops...



More like small, localized natural disasters. I should've taken the DNF.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm going to this competition. YAY


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



lol I'm practicing 2x2 megaminx and BLD like no other 

not 3x3, I don't feel like practicing it


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to practice 2x2 more. Gotta get sub 5!


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 2, 2009)

lol cll is beast


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a V-Cube 5 at this competition, does anyone have one they are willing to sell?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think so, unfortunately. Although it looks like we may actually have enough people to do 3 rounds of 3x3!

EDIT: Yes! We have enough!


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 17, 2009)

29 Registered so-far, 27 doing 3x3.

Hopefully around 10-15 people with register at the door.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

man i wish i knew of this sooner...i would be going but it's too late now....sigh


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> 29 Registered so-far, 27 doing 3x3.
> 
> Hopefully around 10-15 people with register at the door.



27 Overall, and 25 in 3x3. Two people bailed.

EDIT: Good job everyone! I think it went very smoothly.


----------



## Me (Jul 20, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Two people bailed.



two of the _best_ people bailed. I should've gotten 5th.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Two people bailed.
> ...



I think I ended up in 6th. You still would've taken 5x5 though. You killed in 5x5.


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2009)

Results are now up here.

Something kind of cool I just noticed: As of right now, I am ranked 81 for single and 81 for average on the Square-1.

Did you know?:
-Dan Knights couldn't make it
-Anthony McKnight couldn't make it
-Chris Krueger did a great job with the competiton
-I sucked on all events except OH
-Chris had the only successful BLD solve (out of 3 people)
-Takao did a 20.xx Square-1 avg and is a beast
-Takao also did Square-1 BLD in 20 min, counting memo
-Speedstacks is awesome for letting us borrow their mats
-There was a bug that showed the display time 0.20 faster than the timer it was connected to (on one display, which we quickly disconnected)
-I ended up taking a long way home because I made a wrong turn


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Tristan! I never knew you were so good at 5x5.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 20, 2009)

pjk said:


> Did you know?:
> -Dan Knights couldn't make it. *Yes.*
> -Anthony McKnight couldn't make it. *Yes.*
> -Chris Krueger did a great job with the competiton. *Yes.*
> ...



Nice. 

Did you know:

-One display lost a row of LEDs?
-Those red table covers weren't as benign as they seemed?
-I got my SECOND fp) DNF on a 2x2?
-I now have to qualify for Nationals at the competition?
-Taylor is home now (and owes us money)?
-Roux is beastly on a siamese cube?
-Tristan summoned intense 5x5 skills right before he competed?
-We almost got locked in?
-Daniel is awesome at Minx?
-That was a really fun competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2009)

pjk said:


> -Takao also did Square-1 BLD in 20 min, counting memo


Wow - congratulations to Takao - I assume it was the first (unofficial) successful square-1 BLD in competition?! Well done!


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > -Takao also did Square-1 BLD in 20 min, counting memo
> ...


He has done them at the last 2 competitions he has attended here in the Denver area. I asked him and he said he averages around 20 min. Impressive!


----------



## Me (Jul 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wow Tristan! I never knew you were so good at 5x5.



I actually don't think I am, I have no clue what happened during my solves, I've been trying all morning to get close to those times and nothing. 
I even had someone scramble it for me and pretend to be a judge in a competition to see if maybe the format did it. 

Even the night before the comp I got an average of 2:27.21 (on Cubemania). I would like to _think_ that I'm sub-2 but it's simply not true and I have no idea what happened with my average and it's very frustrating to accept.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 20, 2009)

Me said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Tristan! I never knew you were so good at 5x5.
> ...



??? 
Suddenly dropping over 30 seconds is ridiculous. I'm jealous


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 20, 2009)

Suddenly dropping over 30 seconds isn't just ridiculous, it's practically unbelievable. And yet... I saw it happen.


----------

